# Crazy amazing cruises for cheap!!



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I think everybody knows how crazy I am for cruises and found some really amazing ones for dirt cheap:

Total: $588 ( including taxes / everything ) for 2 people
5 nights--Jan 28-
Feb 02, 2012
Carnival Destiny ( Been on this one...very nice)

1 Miami, Florida --- 4:00 p.m.

2 At Sea --- ---

3 Ocho Rios, Jamaica 9:00 a.m. 5:00 p.m.

4 George Town, Grand Cayman 8:00 a.m. 4:00 p.m.

5 At Sea --- ---

6 Miami, Florida 
-------------------------------------------------------

Total $778 for a 7 night cruise...amazing prices for this cruise
Carnival Liberty ( including taxes / everything ) This is for 2 people...per person is $389---that's $55 per night avg. Where else can you get a vacation like this for a week and go to these places???

*Dec 03-10, 2011*

1 Miami, Florida

2 At Sea

3 Cozumel, Mexico

4 Belize City, Belize

5 Mahogany Bay, Roatan, Bay Islands, Honduras

6 George Town, Grand Cayman

7 At Sea

8 Miami, Florida 
---------------------------------------------------------

Total: $521.36 ( includes Tax/Everything) $261 per person for 5 nights--that's only $52 per night for each person that gives you all the food you can eat and some great ports of call...you can't get this anywhere for this price to visit and eat and have a great time.
Carnival Fascination---Jan 16-21, 2012

1 Jacksonville, Florida --- 4:00 p.m.

2 At Sea --- ---

3 Key West, Florida 7:00 a.m. 3:00 p.m.

4 Nassau, Bahamas 12:00 p.m. 10:00 p.m.

5 At Sea --- ---

6 Jacksonville, Florida 8:00 a.m. ---


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

wow, some great deals! which ones will you be on, just in case we can go on one?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Gary - you are the man but are those prices for ANYONE? or just for someone like you who travels so much and gets the bennies?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Gary, in 2012 I will need to use your wisdom!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> thanks Gary, in 2012 I will need to use your wisdom!


Me too!


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Sounds awesome if those prices are good for everyone. We should all meet on one and do a cruise-herf!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Holy crap! That's the best idea yet!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Bastard... 1 month before my wedding. I have no money! Rabble... Rabble rabble.

Puff Cruise 2012...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes sir...those are prices for everyone. I spend a lot of time perusing all of the travel/cruise trips. They have a 4 night cruise out of Miami that goes to Key West..Nassau and a private island for ....get this...$139 and I'm going on that one. That's $35 per night and I did this last year for $159... for the same trip.

Matt....LMK and I can probably do anyone of them...at these prices it's cheaper for me to do it than stay home and buy a box of Cigars...that's right..for a box of cigars I can be in the Caribbean smoking my own cigars...dipping my feet in the warm Caribbean Waters where I am stuffing my face every other hour with food.

Shawn....these prices are for anyone and this is why I am going to list the best deals I come across on here from now on. People just need to take time to relax and enjoy life...even for 3 or 4 nights and for the price of what we pay for one box of cigars you can take the time to pamper yourself and sit back and relax.

A Herf Cruise is something I've tried to do for two years but it never actually occurs because people tend to pull out. If we were to do this then there would have to be a date ( for which I will continue to post great deals...then it becomes something where people would actually have to invest and put down a deposit )

Understand these prices are for Inside Cabins which I have stayed in...I've stayed in Ocean View...Balcony and Suites. Inside Cabins offer the best bang for your buck and you still get the same service and food as those who pay for the higher Cabins.

I'd be glad to help anybody who wants to do a cruise on their own....just give me info as to how long...what type of cabin...where you want to do and what port you want to leave from...and the Cruise Line if you have a choice of one over the other.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey bud
ever been on the Royal explorer of the seas? I just put a deposit 1 week ago for a new years cruise, leaving the 30th out of cape liberty cruising to the bahamas, 7 night cruise. I really wanted to leave out of florida, but the plane ticket was way too expensive that time of year. Im just hoping to have a good time, enjoy myself, smoke some good cigars and eat some great food!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Explorer is a nice ship...have been on 3 or 4 of RCL ships and the big ships are pretty nice. They tend to get pretty busy when you're in port and the lines can get pretty hairy when trying to leave the ship when tendering in...you're better off waiting for the early morning rush to get off ( about an hour or so ) so eat a nice breakfast then go on down to the catch the tender. The ship was built in 2000 as it was one of the first big Voyager Class ships...138,000 gross ton ship...BIG! It was refurbished in 2005 so that means it is due again for another one as they get a lot of wear and tear in the last 6 years so that usually means prices will drop. I see after the first of the year you can get a decent price for about $600 for an inside cabin while an ocean view goes for $740...not too bad.

Airfare with Jet Blue is pretty good to get down to Florida...Holidays on cruise ships usually are on the high side. You'll have a great time. PM me for pointers.

Here's a photo of the cigar lounge...this is where I spent every night.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

1 more great deal:

INCLUDES ROUNDTRIP AIR!
7 Night Southern Caribbean Cruise
*Aboard Celebrity Summit* This is an awesome ship with some of the best food as far as dining goes.
Sailing: Nov. 26* & Dec. 10, 2011
*Veranda From $849!*
INCLUDING AIR!

1 San Juan, Puerto Rico 
2 At Sea 
3 Bridgetown, Barbados 
4 Castries, St. Lucia 
5 St. Johns, Antigua 
6 Phillipsburg, St. Maarten 
7 Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas 
8 San Juan, Puerto Rico


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Keeping my eye on this


----------



## Coheeba (Aug 6, 2011)

I love cruises, especially Carnival. These are some AMAZING deals!!! I will probably be in contact with you later. Can you find deals like this during the summer season (June and July)?


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you for this post Gary, it is easy to get caught in little things, checking prices and buying boxes of cigars while something bigger may be passing by, taking time to relax and unwind is something that I often overlook.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Gary is the double man - the man for cigars and the man for cruises! Awesome posts for all us here - thanks Gary!


----------



## smokey21 (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks for the post. Can't wait to go on my first cruise!


----------

